# Gaston County, GA - #634, M, B/T, 1.5 yr Euth 2/15



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63173537.58318.111198805634644&type=3&theater

Year 
2012 Tag#
634 Type 
DOG Sex 
MALE 
Breed GERMAN SHEPHARD Color TAN/BLACK 
Cage # M6 Age 1.5 yrs Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date 02/15/2012 
ADOPTABLE Admitted Date 02/13/2012 
Area Pickup: 
HIGH SHOALS RD, LINCOLNTON 
Remarks: 
Poor Body Score

Eval comments by volunteer:
I got him out today. His name is Radar. He is fine with the dogs I let him meet. He is so so so sweet and a big boy!

In this case (I looked at his paperwork today) it is because he has the cut above his eye (you can barely see it in the pic), is missing a bone in his hip (he was born that way), and is just a tiny bit thin.










Please be mindful of the rescue/adopt/euth dates and consider them accurate. Animals can be picked up late afternoon the working day before but there is required paperwork, etc so make sure you have your information correct. PLAN AHEAD ! Classification means nothing as if an Adopt Gold is there more than 10 days, it can be euth'd if necessary.

To Help, send an email to: [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] BEFORE 8:30 AM of the “Release Date” of the pet(s) you can help, and put in the subject line of the email: URGENT DO NOT EUTH TAG(s) #___

And you can call AC: 704-922-8677, option 4.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

On list to die 8am tomorrow morning! Can anyone help?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

According to FB someone named Denise Maynard has a "hold" on him, and he is "safe." I don't know if this just for the moment, or is long term...
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

